# rise (in price)



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "rise" (in price) in several languages? It is a noun. It is an antonym to "discount".

example: The price is $6 now, there is a rise from $5 in last week.

(please also include grammatical gender)

Czech: _zdražení n_

Thank you.


----------



## Volcano

*In Turkish:

Zam*


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

aumento (de preço)/encarecimento


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
подъём m
повышение n
рост m
поднятие n
увеличение n


----------



## RaLo18

In Hebrew: עלייה/התיקרות
עלייה means _rise_ or _increase_ and describes the 'action' of the price, while התיקרות means _price increase_ and describes the 'action' of the product, though התייקרות is sometimes used (I believe wrongly) just like עלייה.


----------



## Hakro

Finnish:

(hinnan)nousu - a price rise has appeared
(hinnan)korotus - someone has made the price rise


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
pabrangimas _m_


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> aumento *m.* (de preço)/encarecimento *m.*


Also _subida *f.* (de preço(s))_.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Η Αύξηση (feminine) της τιμής (genitive singular of the feminine noun 'η τιμή'=the price) or των τιμών (genitive plural of the feminine noun 'η τιμή'=the price)
I *A*fxisi tis tim*i*s or, ton tim*o*n (the rise in price or prices)


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *stijging* (f)


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian it's: 

*creştere *(_a preţurilor_)
*ridicare ~*
*urcare* *~*
*mărire ~*
*sporire ~*
*augmentare ~*

In Swedish it's: 

(-)*höjning*

 robbie


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: 1.) price is getting higher( Nagtaas ng Halaga)/Mataas na halaga/ mahal na bilihin(expensive)  2.) Low price(Nagmura(h)/bumaba ang halaga)


----------



## inter1908

*Polish:* podwyżka (femine). It also means "rise" in a work, like I was earning 2000 euro, and after the rise I'm earning 2500 euro. The antonym of it is obniżka (also femine).


----------



## SuperXW

In Chinese,
Most common: 涨 - the verb to describe water's rising.
Also: 升 - rise; 提 - bring up.


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosnian / BCS:

1)_ poskupljenje_ (neuter), from the verb _poskupiti_ "to make more expensive" or _poskupjeti _"to get more expensive", itself from _skȗp_ "expensive" (not to be confused with _skȕp_ "set; gathering")
2) _rast cijene_ - literally _rast _m. = "growth", _cijena _"price"
3) _porast cijene_ - literally _porast _m. "increase; rise"
4) _povećanje cijene_ - _povećanje _n. = "increase; augment"

And probably some others.


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*:
*"une hausse (de(s) prix / de 6 €) *(f)*
"une augmentation (de(s) prix / de 6 €)* (f) (also used for a "raise" in salary)


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Bosnian / BCS:
> 
> 1)_ poskupljenje_ (neuter), from the verb _poskupiti_ "to make more expensive" or _poskupjeti _"to get more expensive", itself from _skȗp_ "expensive" (not to be confused with _skȕp_ "set; gathering")
> 2) _rast cijene_ - literally _rast _m. = "growth", _cijena _"price"
> 3) _porast cijene_ - literally _porast _m. "increase; rise"
> 4) _povećanje cijene_ - _povećanje _n. = "increase; augment"
> 
> And probably some others.


In Bulgarian we have the same plus probably some others:
1. поскъпване (n.) -> (да) поскъпна, поскъпвам (v.);
2. ръст на цените;
3. нарастване на цените;
4. увеличение на цените.


----------



## catlady60

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "rise" (in price) in several languages? It is a noun. It is an antonym to "discount".
> 
> example: The price is $6 now, there is a rise from $5 in last week.


In American English:
The item _went up _from $5 to $6, or there was an _increase in price _from $5 to $6.


----------



## AutumnOwl

robbie_SWE said:


> In Swedish it's:
> 
> (-)*höjning*


(pris)höjning - price gets higher
(pris)ökning - price increases

Both are utrum (common gender)


----------



## ThomasK

Joannes said:


> Dutch: *stijging* (f)



Maybe also een _toename_, an increase, but that sounds less common indeed.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Outsider said:


> Also _subida *f.* (de preço(s))_.


In Spanish we also use "alza" and "incremento"


----------



## ger4

In German, we can say either _Preisanstieg_ or _Preiserhöhung_. 


_Preis-_ = noun: 'price'
_-an-_ = prefix: ~ 'on'
_-stieg_ = noun --> _steigen_ = verb: 'to rise'
_-er-_ = prefix: indicating the beginning of a development, for instance
_-höh-_ --> _hoch_ = adjective: 'high'
_-ung_ = used as a derivational suffix here to form a noun


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *--- áremelkedés [ár price, emelkedik to rise, emelkedés rise]

zdražení > drágulás [drága expensive] German: Verteuerung in colloquial speech


----------



## ger4

Encolpius said:


> German: Verteuerung in colloquial speech


 Thanks! Of course...


----------



## Gavril

Another common expression in English is *price hike* (e.g. "Gas was a lot cheaper here before the last price hike").

_hike_ can also be used as a transitive verb in this context ("The store recently hiked the prices on its fruits and vegetables").


----------



## Sempervirens

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "rise" (in price) in several languages? It is a noun. It is an antonym to "discount".
> 
> example: The price is $6 now, there is a rise from $5 in last week.
> 
> (please also include grammatical gender)
> 
> Czech: _zdražení n_
> 
> Thank you.



Ciao!  _Aumento (m), rincaro(m), rialzo(m), incremento(m),  ...  _Nella lingua italiana, come in altre lingue, ci sono diversi verbi che ruotano allo stesso concetto. 

S.V


----------



## Dymn

In *Catalan*:
_augment_ m
_pujada_ f
_increment_ m
_encariment_ m
_alça_ f

In *Spanish*:
_aumento_ m
_subida_ f
_incremento_ m
_encarecimiento_ m
_alza_ f


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese,
値上げ(neage) as compounds, _ne_ meaning price, _age _means bringing up, rise as noun. as in 10万円の値上げとなった(It has been a rise from 100,000 yen)
上昇(zyousyou), _zyou _meaning to rise, _syou _meaning to rise, they has same meaning and is just in parallel. its entire meaning is simple. (increase, rise, upturn, ascent etc.)


----------

